# Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14298404

Lorain Co AS


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*

bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*

Bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*

Anyone working on this one?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*

bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*








He will be gassed Friday AM







CAN ANYONE HELP?????


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*

Bump


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*

He'll be dead in a few hours.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*

He'll be dead in a few hours.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*

I imagine a







is in order by now. Shelter opens at 10 if I'm not misataken


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*

Any word?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*

Spoke to Terry at shelter afew mins. ago,THIS DOG IS STILL THERE/AVAILABLE.sAID IT WOULD NOT BE EUTH. ANYHOW(?)


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*

BUMP,HELP?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*

Anyone?


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*

Bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*

bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*

Bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Elyria, OH - #18 M B&T*

This boy's listing has been removed, anyone know if he was adopted?


----------

